# Activation of Sport Layout is now possible.



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello to all. In the last few weeks I have accidentally found a video on Youtube that showed how a boy was able, with his "normal" a4, to display the central dial in his virtual cockpit. I looked for his site, I contacted him and I discovered that these activations are also possible for our TT. Personally, in the next few weeks I will try to do this job, the person seems very serious to me based on his answers. I leave you his site. You will need to have updated MMI to make this work, I think at least the 1339 version. All the instructions are on its page:









Sport Layout Activation | Yaode


Sport Layout activation for Audi A4/A5/Q5 B9, Q7 4M, A3/TT MK3 after 100km. Contact us with the MMI software version before your purchase.




www.yaodechain.com





Contact him if you want, he is a helpful person and he replied to me within a few hours

Cheers

Jacopo


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The instructions aren‘t on that page, or at least not the one you linked to. All that is there is a purchase for offering to take $200 for the coding services?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

yes and you will need a tool for the coding that will be refund; anyway no installation and disassembly at all and the we are also able to switch between classical and sport layout....
If this way is safe it will be amazing...other solution is to buy a new cluster....(!)


----------



## GerTT01 (Jun 14, 2020)

If Someone could find out how this is done, so no one of us has to pay 200$. There Must be a way


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't understand your point of view. if someone works hard to improve a system why can't you recognize their efforts? the price also seems right to me


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

I speak with Yaode; he told me that " we can do all of the mk3 as long as the MMI (5f) software version is higher than 09XX, anything below 09XX will be available in the future; 
That’s the only restriction for MK3". PS no problem with old letterless VC, unit17 is not a problem.

Jacopo


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Note that if your Virtual Cockpit firmware is higher than 295, this solution may not work. Contact the guy and make sure that he know your VC firmware version. I believe that any firmware greater than 295 will be down grade to 295.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi mate! No problem seems to be about VC, only firmware of MMI , as said before...

Jacopo


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Jacopo79 said:


> If someone works hard to improve a system why can't you recognize their efforts? the price also seems right to me


This seems like a self-advertising thread...

If not, please share the steps needed, as requested by other members.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Self-advertising what??? 🤣
I only want to inform your guys that there is a new possibility to activate layout sport...every news about this, will be reported in this thread.

Jacopo


----------



## m4k4r0vbf (Jan 3, 2020)

I'll be getting the same Yaode's services sometime next week and I'll follow up with results and overall impression.

My VC is 790A with 0296 firmware and been told by the guy that it doesn't matter.

Guess in a week or so you'll either hear me cry some text or be satisfied with the new function.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Riceverò gli stessi servizi di Yaode la prossima settimana e seguirò i risultati e l'impressione generale.
> 
> Il mio VC è 790A con firmware 0296 e il ragazzo mi ha detto che non importa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

If anyone going to try on VC version C FW325, D FW359, F FW386, G FW403, do chip in and let us know how it goes.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I'll be getting the same Yaode's services sometime next week and I'll follow up with results and overall impression.
> 
> My VC is 790A with 0296 firmware and been told by the guy that it doesn't matter.
> 
> Guess in a week or so you'll either hear me cry some text or be satisfied with the new function.


🤣


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guys! This will be the method to switch from normal to sport layout after this coding. 
Jacopo


----------



## NexxTT (Oct 13, 2021)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I'll be getting the same Yaode's services sometime next week and I'll follow up with results and overall impression.
> 
> My VC is 790A with 0296 firmware and been told by the guy that it doesn't matter.
> 
> Guess in a week or so you'll either hear me cry some text or be satisfied with the new function.


Any news, did you go through with it? 😄


----------



## m4k4r0vbf (Jan 3, 2020)

Heya!
All good on my car! Very pleased with Yaode's service 

The tool is on it's way to Germany currently.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi!
what is needed for sport layout?

It's a VC update or only MMI mods or both ?? only to understandt if it's safe or better avoid it.
after this mods all the stuff work fine? any diagnosis error?

is it possible to switch again to classic layout as written by Jacopo?

Thks


----------



## NexxTT (Oct 13, 2021)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Heya!
> All good on my car! Very pleased with Yaode's service
> 
> The tool is on it's way to Germany currently.


Awesome, might just pull the trigger on it myself 😄

I heard that with this mod you don't have to open anything up in the car. So Im guessing its a special OBD tool or something else?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

albe0876 said:


> Hi!
> what is needed for sport layout?
> 
> It's a VC update or only MMI mods or both ?? only to understandt if it's safe or better avoid it.
> ...


Both MMI and VC portion of software/firmware are changed. After done you will not be able to access MMI via telent. So make sure you chexk Carplay and Nav., if you have problem you need to inform the guy to correct them.

It will have two scan error. *No fault light on VC.*
1. MM:I software version management
2. VC: Control module faulty (checksum failure)

It is switchable between Sport layout and Classic layout, but not thru normal layout in car menu. Need to set different date format and put VC to sleep mode.

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

why that the redline starts at 4.800?? 





m4k4r0vbf said:


> Heya!
> All good on my car! Very pleased with Yaode's service
> 
> The tool is on it's way to Germany currently.
> View attachment 479871


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mokorx said:


> Both MMI and VC portion of software/firmware are changed. After done you will not be able to access MMI via telent. So make sure you chexk Carplay and Nav., if you have problem you need to inform the guy to correct them.
> 
> It will have two scan error. *No fault light on VC.*
> 1. MM:I software version management
> ...


Thanks MOKO for your Reply!

why MMI will not be not more available via Telnet?? to avoid that somebody else can copy the mods or for what kind of reasons?? And it will be not available only from car USB or from all the COM ports? and how the guy can solve remotely f not more telnet reachable ?? maybe it only change the IP address or other stuff but Telnet wil be also available .

MMI: sofware version managemant can be turned off by XOR procedure or not?

checksum error in VC means that firmwar are corrupted or not signed from AUDI privatekey, So a modify/third part firmware will be update on VC?


Cheers


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> why that the redline starts at 4.800??


Maybe it is a TDI..


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

albe0876 said:


> Thanks MOKO for your Reply!
> 
> why MMI will not be not more available via Telnet?? to avoid that somebody else can copy the mods or for what kind of reasons?? And it will be not available only from car USB or from all the COM ports? and how the guy can solve remotely f not more telnet reachable ?? maybe it only change the IP address or other stuff but Telnet wil be also available .
> 
> ...


MMI passwords that used to work will no longer work. They probably do not want anybody to mess around like what you said, as MMI is used as the bridge to load modified firmware to VC. We probably need a brave one to reinstall 1339 official firmware and see what will happen.

XOR will work or not? I have not try it, but it does not matter anyway as everything work fine. 

VC, yes they used a modified firmware to gain Sport layout. The firmware that they modified is baed on 295, so you will end up with a modified 295. This scan error cannot be clear so far.


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

I suggest that we use this thread to keep track of the OBD Cable's whereabouts. Might save some money on the shipping costs...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Stefanos said:


> Suggerisco di utilizzare questo thread per tenere traccia della posizione del cavo OBD. Potrebbe risparmiare sulle spese di spedizione...
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> Good idea 👍


----------



## m4k4r0vbf (Jan 3, 2020)

To answer a few queries:



> Telnet is still accessible via old credentials.
> The 2 errors (in 17 and 5F) do not show in the dashboard and don't influence usage (the one in 5F CAN NOT be XOR'ed).
> My redline starts at 4,8k because it is indeed a diesel (I haven't played with the Byte 9 coding to try and change it).
> Any coding in 5F and 17 can be done afterwards without affecting the Sports Layout.
> ...


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

No problem to admit if the MMI was patched with the guy , but why the firmware must be reflashed to standard 1339??
Only ifs stage2 and FEC file was modifyed and nothing else . So can be reflashed only these 2 files? ( Anyway i can really don't understand what it change in terms of gaining the sport layout firmware)
After sport layout mods can the system be repatched or not ?

Cheers


----------

